# Tutorial completo sobre armado de PCB desde Eagle



## cfede1984 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hola a todos!
Hoy estuve armando un Blog sobre como hacer PCBs con el método de la plancha, aquí esta la publicación con todos los trucos que conozco y que seguramente servirá para los que tengan problemas al hacer sus placas.

www.concifederico.blogspot.com.ar

Saludos!

Federico


----------

